# Help with Hub Terminology - Specifically for a Diamondback



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a Diamondback Pro 2014.
I am thinking of replacing the wheels with Stan's Flow.

I am having difficulty understanding the lingo with the front and rear hubs.

I have a fox fork that is QR15. I understand this is quick release with a 15mm, correct?

The rest, I have no idea.

If I buy hubs seperately, I need to find something that is 15mm QR, or at least converts to it correct?

What about the rear? I am not getting this hub, but just using it for an example:
Hope Pro 2 EVO 150mm Rear Hub | Hope
How do I know this is what I want or will fit my bike?

With stans wheels, what does 3.30*HD mean?

The problem for me is I think I know what to look for in the front hub, but the rear not so sure. The specs are kind of vague...

*
Front Hub32h QR15 Alloy w/ CNC Disc MountRear Hub32h SL-7 Alloy Cassette w/ CNC Disc mount


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

which Pro Diamondback do you have? they made an Overdrive, Mason, and Axis and a few others in the "pro" kit.

you need a wheel that will accept a 15mm thru axle, which Stan's hubs will do with the right caps. mine originally had a standard 9mm QR and then I converted it to 15mm thru when I bought a new fork with a thru axle. I think the 3.30 is for three pawls with 30 points of engagement.

a 150mm rear hub would probably not fit in your frame. 135mm rear is the standard, but newer frames might have a 142mm thru rear.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You need to know the width of the rear drop outs and if they thru axle or quick release.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Overdrive pro

Trying to find the other info


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Overdrive Pro needs a 15mm thru axle front hub and 135mm standard quick-release axle rear.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

That is another thing what does thru axle mean


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

instead of a narrow hollow axle with a tiny 5mm quick release skewer, the fork has a big ol' 15mm axle that goes straight "thru" the hub.

read more here: thru axles

if your current fork as a thru axle design, you will need a wheel with a 15mm hub. a standard 9mm axle and skewer will not work on that fork.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I am finally getting it.
Thanks mack!

I have not seen the "let me google that for you" in awhile


----------

